# EMS related acronyms



## ochacon80 (May 20, 2009)

Good afternoon all. I was wondering if anyone knew of a site with all of the ems related acronyms that are used on the field. 

The only ones I currently know are:

OPQRST, SAMPLE, DCAP-BTLS, DRGERM, APGAR, and AVPU and a couple of more. Recently I took a test for a local ems company and I blanked on a majority of there acronyms, I have a retest Friday and I want to brush up before I go in, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, except for APGAR, you won't see any of those acronyms in the field.  They are all just mnemonic devices for learning in EMT school, not normal terms used in medicine.  And even APGAR is pretty darn rare in the field.  I've been at this for thirty-six years, and I can't tell you what SAMPLE, DCAP-BTLS, or DRGERM mean.

Your EMT school failed you.  Hopefully, someone has a good standard list for you here that will help you out.  Good luck.


----------



## Afflixion (May 20, 2009)

they should've taught you acronyms prior to anything else I'm sorry you had a poor instructor. I'll look a for a site in a few, but in the mean time a few common acronyms are:
S/P: Status post
MI: Myocardial Infarction
B/P: Blood Pressure
CA&Ox#: Conscious, Alert and Oriented x#
BGL: Blood Glucose Level
DM: Diabetes Mellitus
C/O: Complains of
C/C: Chief Complaint
C with a line over it: medical abbreviation for "with"

it's just a few to get you started but those are probably the most common ones you'll see like i said I'll look around.


----------



## Afflixion (May 20, 2009)

http://www.chems.alaska.gov/ems/Assets/Downloads/Common_Med_Abbrev.pdf

I don't agree with all of them but it's a fairly good list has a lot of what you'll need and leaves out a lot you won't as a basic. Hope it helps!

EDIT: don't ever use say "within normal limits" most people will yell at you for it a corpse with a pulse of 0, bp of 0/0 and resp of 0 is within normal limits for a corpse


----------



## ochacon80 (May 20, 2009)

Yeah it was an accelerated course, but they neglected some areas of teaching. We never did car extraction neither, its a shame too, the class is taught by all current FF/Paramedics. 


Thank you for the help.


----------



## VentMedic (May 20, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> S/P: Status post
> MI: Myocardial Infarction
> B/P: Blood Pressure
> CA&Ox#: Conscious, Alert and Oriented x#
> ...


 
Here it gets easy to confuse medically accepted abbreviations with the acronyms used in EMS.

By definition, acronyms are abbreviations that are formed using the initial components in a phrase or name. That is not to say they are always appropriate for medical documentation and often are a learning crutch/tool which may be more commonly referred to as mnemonics such as those you listed: OPQRST, SAMPLE, DCAP-BTLS, DRGERM, APGAR, and AVPU .


----------



## medic417 (May 20, 2009)

ochacon80 said:


> Yeah it was an accelerated course, but they neglected some areas of teaching. We never did car extraction neither, its a shame too, the class is taught by all current FF/Paramedics.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the help.



I think I see the problem.


----------



## Afflixion (May 20, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Here it gets easy to confuse medically accepted abbreviations with the acronyms used in EMS.
> 
> By definition, acronyms are abbreviations that are formed using the initial components in a phrase or name. That is not to say they are always appropriate for medical documentation and often are a learning crutch/tool which may be more commonly referred to as mnemonics such as those you listed: OPQRST, SAMPLE, DCAP-BTLS, DRGERM, APGAR, and AVPU .



yeah i know the difference between acronym and abbrev. Just in the army every abbrev. is an acronym. I'm pretty sure he wanted abbreviations though.


----------



## VentMedic (May 20, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> yeah i know the difference between acronym and abbrev. Just in the army every abbrev. is an acronym. I'm pretty sure he wanted abbreviations though.


 
Then why did he state this?



ochacon80 said:


> *The only ones I currently know are:*
> 
> *OPQRST, SAMPLE, DCAP-BTLS, DRGERM, APGAR, and AVPU and a couple of more.* Recently I took a test for a local ems company and I blanked on a majority of there acronyms, I have a retest Friday and I want to brush up before I go in, any help would be greatly appreciated.


 
He may also be an EMT-B student who hasn't learned the difference so it really doesn't matter what you are doing in the army.


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2009)

*The sense of the question was preserved, good enough.*

Oh, can't let it go there can we?
APGAR: per wikipedia: "The Apgar score was devised in 1952 by Dr. Virginia Apgar". I don't know WHAT that sort of deal is called, sort of like Heimlich maneuver or "Laforte fracture".

Once you've worked for a while and gotten past the "superior" ballbusters, when they see you write "WNL" or "unremarkable", they start leaving it alone. The proper response is to stare silently, woodenly into their eyes .


Unless you're a rookie, then listen up good and do as you are told!


----------



## VentMedic (May 20, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Once you've worked for a while and gotten past the "superior" ballbusters, when they see you write "WNL" or "unremarkable", they start leaving it alone. The proper response is to stare silently, woodenly into their eyes .


 
I thought you were an RN is the state of California or anywhere.

Didn't you get the memo about medical errors and improper abbreviations? 

If they can't understand what you write, they won't bother to read it.

If they misunderstand what you write, harm could come to the patient.


----------



## Afflixion (May 20, 2009)

Hey acronyms for abbreviations is a common mistake guy stop getting so bent out of shape over small fry... I'm sure an EMS employer wouldn't quiz someone on "acronyms." So i figured he meant abbreviations and said acronyms myself common mistake meant something else and everyone else saw what I meant.


----------



## VentMedic (May 20, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> Hey acronyms for abbreviations is a common mistake guy stop getting so bent out of shape over small fry... I'm sure an EMS employer wouldn't quiz someone on "acronyms." So i figured he meant abbreviations and said acronyms myself common mistake meant something else and everyone else saw what I meant.


 
EMT tests are based on acronyms...unfortunately.

Their text books are full of them.


----------



## Afflixion (May 20, 2009)

for the NREMT...not a new employer at least not that I've heard of but I've only worked in TX and AZ so other states may be different...


----------



## CAOX3 (May 20, 2009)

I for the most part never use an abbreviation on a run form.  

A couple of times to court cured me of that little shortcut.


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2009)

*Ooo, ouch. Rookies close your eyes and hum.*

You thought right. I'm not talking about letters I'm talking about real life. If we were held to all the applicable official letters and standards we would see one pt a day.

It comes in three stages. The first stage is when you are not a "known quantity" you have to report everything about the pt to prove you aren't totally fixated on one complaint or just missing important stuff. If you are seeing the pt  the fourth time for a plantar wart you had better record their lung sounds despite absence of other indicators or complaints. 

Second phase is that your charting indicates that you did appropriate exam by listing every finding appropriate to the reason you are seeing the pt, or any incidental findings or c/o which arise. If I'm seeing Bonzo the fourth time for warts and he has a cough, I listen in and if it's important I go there. If not, the next person reading my chart doesn't want to hear about my ruling something out in 99% of instances, they want to hear about this plantar wart I'm treating. Well, maybe they don't want to, but tough.

Third stage is as a "reasonable" experienced practitioner within the community standard (not necessarily the microtome-like standard some beancounters espouse), if it can be reasonably surmised that I know what I'm doing when I chart WNL, then it can be reasonably expected to be that. If your organization expects second stage to be their level, that's great, and very appropriate for ICU etc pt care, but I'm betting a Twinkie I could go into any pt chart and find MD's and others charting WNL, unremarkable, etc. Most just don't mention it at all, avoiding the red flag nitpickers go for.

The basis for all this is you know what you are doing and doing it right. My docs would skin me alive if I wasted their and my time by doing rookie-level documentation, and the last supervisor who tried that on me and the experienced nurses was let go.


----------



## VentMedic (May 20, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> for the NREMT...not a new employer at least not that I've heard of but I've only worked in TX and AZ so other states may be different...


 
Where do you think they get the ideas for many of their questions?

These acronyms are used for basic assessment and often they write their patient care reports based on these letters. Thus, this may be a way for an employer to see how well they have memorized the order of assessment. 

Have you not read the scenarios on the EMS forums? Some will often format their posts by these letters. They are just mnemonics to help them remember things. They can be included in some medical documentation as long as there is information that demonstrates their use.


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> for the NREMT...not a new employer at least not that I've heard of but I've only worked in TX and AZ so other states may be different...



One of the preemployment tests that I've taken included two scenarios that required the applicants to write a narrative for them. While not a direct test of acronyms and abbreviations, it would have been unwise to use non-standard or bad abbreviations.


----------



## ochacon80 (May 20, 2009)

I apologize for any confusion, I meant abbreviations and mnemonics. I am trying to get a job here in L.A. County and seems like some of the test are focusing a lot on those two items. 

I scored well on the assessment test, and scored well on situational questions but when it came to abbreviations and mnemonics I didn't do to well. A majority of the ones on the test  I never saw during class, so I wanted to brush up before I go back Friday, I appreciate all the help, the link that was posted looks pretty good, thanks.


----------



## VentMedic (May 20, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> You thought right. I'm not talking about letters I'm talking about real life. If we were held to all the applicable official letters and standards we would see one pt a day.


 
Let me give you a little information incase you decide to join the real world again.




> if it can be reasonably surmised that *I *know what *I'm* doing when *I* chart WNL, then it can be reasonably expected to be that.


 
This is an assumption.
 
We have had documentation and standardized abbreviation requirements in most health care facilities for many years.   The "short hand" crap will no longer fly in the professional world if it is a made up term used only by you and YOUR doctor.  Even doctors are now held to this standard which makes me thing even you as a nurse would be also. 

Proper documentation is not an option.  It is now a standard to be a professional.   If doesn't matter where you are an EMT-B, RN or MD.   It really isn't a difficult concept.


----------



## VentMedic (May 20, 2009)

ochacon80 said:


> I apologize for any confusion, I meant abbreviations and mnemonics. I am trying to get a job here in L.A. County and seems like some of the test are focusing a lot on those two items.


 
You might look up the abbreviations specific to L.A. County. Like many other things in California EMS, each county must find some way to be unique.  However, many of these abbreviations are nationally accepted. 

I could only find Sacramento, NorCal and El Dorado. Daedalus or JPNIFV might be able to help you out with LA. 

http://www.co.el-dorado.ca.us/ems/pdf/Documentation/4_Abbreviations.pdf


----------



## nomofica (May 21, 2009)

Here's a MS Word document my instructor supplied me containing abbreviations we commonly use in Edmonton.

EMTlife wasn't letting me add it as an attachment, so if you have any issues with the link just let me know.

common_abbreviations.doc


----------



## Sapphyre (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Daedalus or JPNIFV might be able to help you out with LA.



Or me.  http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/ManualsProtocols/RFTM/RFTM-Abbreviations.pdf

There's a few of us around here.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Or me. http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/ManualsProtocols/RFTM/RFTM-Abbreviations.pdf
> 
> There's a few of us around here.


 
Sorry Sapphyre.  I didn't mean to exclude you.


----------



## Sapphyre (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Sorry Sapphyre.  I didn't mean to exclude you.



Tis ok, my location does imply a neighboring area....


----------



## daedalus (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Let me give you a little information incase you decide to join the real world again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard this from my mother. The RNs now will not hesitate to call the MD and demand they come re-write their chart/order. This would not have been the case 10 or even 5 years ago.

That said, I have read some pretty crapppy H&Ps 

HEENT: normal
CV: sounds present
GI: not examined
etc etc

Sounds almost like the mythical "orthopedic surgeon auscultation spot", where this bozo can place his stethoscope just inferior to the apex and hear lung, heart, and bowel sounds in the same place to see if they are grossly intact. Hehehe.

Seriously, do not become this guy.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 21, 2009)

FYI: NREMT does not allow abbreviations and mnemonics on their tests. Since it can be a regional issue and not standard.  

Ironically, the term APGAR will no longer be required to be taught in the new scope (2011) as the term is not as important as the assessment and intervention that should follow. 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Ironically, the term APGAR will no longer be required to be taught in the new scope (2011) as the term is not as important as the assessment and intervention that should follow.
> 
> R/r 911


 
It is still very important if you work in L&D.  We still consider it a vital assessment and may determine prognosis by it.    

Of course it is impractical for a Paramedic to keep track of time when some can't when running an ACLS protocol.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> It is still very important if you work in L&D.  We still consider it a vital assessment and may determine prognosis by it.
> 
> Of course it is impractical for a Paramedic to keep track of time when some can't when running an ACLS protocol.



I agree, I did not make those changes, just was aware as we were attempting to make a question in regards to the APGAR scale and found it was no where in the new curriculum/scope for the EMT level. 

I agree with the time issue as well, but I can say most L & D's have more than one person being responsible for taking care of mother & baby too. 

R/r911


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I agree with the time issue as well, but I can say most L & D's have more than one person being responsible for taking care of mother & baby too.
> 
> R/r911


 
Correct. There are usually at least 1-2 staff members for each if the baby is in trouble.  Although that seems greatly understaffed when compared to 4 - 6 Paramedics on scene for one patient in some parts of this country.


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2009)

but 4-6 isn't that many. You need 1 to watch the truck, 1 to "supervise," a 'go-for,' 1 to play with the radio, 1 to write the report, 1 to assess, and 1 to treat. 

See, 6 is understaffed. Some just don't understand the harsh strenous environment that paramedics work in.

/sarcasm.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> but 4-6 isn't that many. You need 1 to watch the truck, 1 to "supervise," a 'go-for,' 1 to play with the radio, 1 to write the report, 1 to assess, and 1 to treat.
> 
> See, 6 is understaffed. Some just don't understand the harsh strenous environment that paramedics work in.
> 
> /sarcasm.


 
That is why we sometimes run a Rescue truck with the ALS engine so we can have 8 Paramedics instead of just 6.


----------



## daedalus (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> That is why we sometimes run a Rescue truck with the ALS engine so we can have 8 Paramedics instead of just 6.



If it got real tough at granny's house, the patrol could roll on scene in addition to the ambulance, squad, and engine. La county fire....

2+2+2+4= 10


----------



## Sapphyre (May 22, 2009)

daedalus said:


> If it got real tough at granny's house, the patrol could roll on scene in addition to the ambulance, squad, and engine. La county fire....
> 
> 2+2+2+4= 10



Hahahaha, I've seen that....

For a near syncopal trip/fall, pt ambulatory and stable on arrival of all 4 apparatus.  Squad rode just in case.


----------



## MGary (Jun 9, 2009)

*Dcap-btls*

Anyone here actually use DCAP-BTLS?

I'll be the first to tell you my experience is extremely limited. I got my NREMT Basic cert last week. Have all the paperwork sent into the state and though I checked on the money order and they cashed the processing fee, they of course haven't gotten anywhere close to ready to send it back yet. 

I've done somewhere in the range of 10-15 ride-alongs ranging from 6-16 hours, with the regular 12 hr shift being the norm.

So far, I've never used DCAP-BTLS, never seen it actually used, and can't think of why it would be used. 

If somebody complains of twisting their ankle, I'm going to inspect it for anything abnormal. I'm not going to waste their time or mine by going "Hmm.. Do I see any Deformitites? No, Contusions? No....." I'm going to look at it and go hmmm, it's their normal skin color, it's not hanging off at a weird angle, and it's not swollen to the size of a softball. Cool. *Palpate* That hurt? No? Cool. And take 'em to the hospital to cover my ***. 

On a side note, I just took the NREMT Basic exam about two weeks ago and though it is different for everyone, I didn't recieve a single question on abbreviations OR acronyms.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2009)

The only time I've ever seen DCAP-BTLS was on the transfer sheet at my water park job. Technically speaking (I say "techically" because I don't see this request being denied), the first aid "incident reports" (read: PCR) were not to leave the part, including when handing patients over to paramedics or basics for transfer to definitive care. Now two things to note: In general, the reports weren't anywhere close to being filled out in the 10 minutes or so between patient contact and handover anyways (simply too much to do between assessment, treatment, and if possible, movement to employee entrance to meet EMS). What had been made up, though, was a half page quick report form that was approved to be handed over. On that, the secondary exam information was presented by region with DCAP-BTLS preprinted so that the provider only had to circle it if present.


----------



## MGary (Jun 10, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> ...secondary exam information was presented by region with DCAP-BTLS preprinted so that the provider only had to circle it if present.



Hmmm. It makes sense on a run report. It was in my book as an actual in-field memory aid. In that sense, it would be a waste of time IMO.

But as far as a run report goes, I wouldn't mind circling D,C,T,S and writing "suspected fracture" to help me remember what to log into the comp. later.


----------

